
Jeff Dean's Setup - flyingramen
https://usesthis.com/interviews/jeff.dean/
======
vfclists
That photo needs updating.

And I have to remind myself to get a Z620 workstation, perhaps two of them. So
compact, so cool.

------
DaveFr
Wish he mentioned his monitor's model.

------
vfclists
What!!?? No one seems to have head about Jeff. I have.

